
WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange fathered two children with lawyer Stella Morris - Tomte
https://www.scmp.com/news/world/europe/article/3079518/wikileaks-founder-julian-assange-fathered-two-children-lawyer
======
masonic
Gives a whole new meaning to the term "attorney-client privilege".

